# 722 to Hopper recording transfer question...



## huskerroo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a 722 and am considering moving to a Hopper. I have ~ 30+ hours of HD recordings and have always thought I needed to connect an EHD to the 722, install the Hopper, then reconnect the EHD. Then in my research I found the following:

"As it happens, that internal drive can also be used to transfer recordings from your old Dish DVR." from http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/30/dish-hopper-whole-home-dvr-review/.

Can a USB cable connect 722 to Hopper directly and transfer my content???


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

No, need an EHD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you'll try that for your two PC, you will see: host-to-host doesn't work by simple USB cable (actually you'll need SPECIAL USB cable: A to A)
same for DVR
I'm not telling you these DVR doesn't have SW support for host-to-host connection by USB, eSATA or Ethernet for transfer your events.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

You need an EHD.


----------



## huskerroo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks all! That is what I thought but when I came across Engadget reporting, I thought I'd dig a little more with the question. Appreciate it!!!

huskerroo


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Once you have those recordings on the EHD, leave them there, they play easily from a drop down menu on the Hopper and there have been some lost recordings reported in transferring to the Hopper.


----------

